# My quiver, ya dig?



## timmytard

I had to sell a whole bunch of boards recently, so I figured it was time to pull em all outside and snap some pics. 

There are only a handful in there I haven't ridden.


TT


----------



## timmytard

a little closer up.


----------



## timmytard

and another one


----------



## linvillegorge

Next time my wife starts b itching about me having to many snowboards, I'm just going to show her these pics.

Hell, I'm down to 4 boards now.


----------



## t21

Holy shit Timmy! is that what you call a "boarder hoarder":laugh:


----------



## Supra

Ah, so you're THAT guy.

Anyways, where is the Dupraz?


----------



## ETM

Researchers are working as hard as they can so far have not found a cure for timmys confition


----------



## timmytard

Supra said:


> Ah, so you're THAT guy.
> 
> Anyways, where is the Dupraz?


Yes, tis I, the most irresponsible man on the planet.

Are you a member?

The Dupraz, meh, you wouldn't want that weird looking thing.
They're a gimmick.


And about being THAT guy.
That's the sort of thing I would bring up there.

This, just isn't that kind of place.
Too bad really, every place, should be like that.

But hey, you can only do your part & hope everyone else will do theirs.


TT

Oh boy this winter's gonna be.... Fun
No mind blowing.

One more thing.
Be good to people, it all comes around.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead

Fuck me in the goat ass TT! That's a shite load of decks right there. :blink:


----------



## timmytard

hardasacatshead said:


> Fuck me in the goat ass TT! That's a shite load of decks right there. :blink:


Bwa ha ha ha
In the fainting goats ass. Hahaha
Too funny.

TT


----------



## rambob

Very nice stuff! More pictures please!


----------



## Tatanka Head

Nice collection. My wife would have my head. She already has my balls in a sling because of the board I bought last month (my measly quiver sits at 4 and I only ride 2) Out of all of those boards, how many are in your riding rotation? There are a lot of fun looking boards in there, but I can't imagine you'd "waste" time with some of them.


----------



## Supra

I was a member for a short time a while ago but unmembered myself because of the constant updates.
Anyways, it's always neat to put two and two together. I have to admit, the profile name 'Timmytard' did not give me a good impression 



So, back to board talk: what do you mean the Dupraz is a gimmick. Didn't you write in some powder board thread that you thought it was great. I just picked up a powder snake so your comments on the Dupraz made me interested.
I have a feeling it might be like the Gentem Slasher I had: super nice board, but didn't fit my riding style


----------



## Flee21

so this is you?

Snowboarders Join Forces to Help Stranger Save His House | Mpora Action Sports Network


----------



## chomps1211

That is a sweet looking collection of boards! I counted an even 70 in the first pic. I knew you did the whole TT's sweet CL finds thing for ppl. Guess I didn't realize just how truly passionate you were for finding (...or hoarding,) boards!  :thumbsup:

You really must be a master of the "Google-Fu!" 



Flee21 said:


> so this is you?
> 
> Snowboarders Join Forces to Help Stranger Save His House | Mpora Action Sports Network


...if ^_this_^ is you? I sincerely hope your generosity, and help to forum members here and in other places has "come back around" to help you with your situation! It would be nice to see some good Karma at work!


----------



## Flee21

chomps1211 said:


> You really must be a master of the "Google-Fu!"


Nah, the article was on MSN a couple weeks ago. 

If it is TT I'm glad the good karma is flowing your way!!:thumbsup: Pass it on.


----------



## Tatanka Head

I'm pretty sure the picture in the third post is the same one in the article.


----------



## ekb18c

Glad everything worked out ok.


----------



## timmytard

Tatanka Head said:


> Nice collection. My wife would have my head. She already has my balls in a sling because of the board I bought last month (my measly quiver sits at 4 and I only ride 2) Out of all of those boards, how many are in your riding rotation? There are a lot of fun looking boards in there, but I can't imagine you'd "waste" time with some of them.


Hahaha, ya my last girlfriend didn't understand.
So... She had to go.

Well, I bring 3 boards with me every time I go.

The go too, an all around & somethin' new to try.:thumbsup:


Some of those weird lookin' ones are my favorite too ride.

Selling a deck before I get to try it, is a huge pet peeve of mine.

So sometimes, I have to waste some time in order to try them all.
Lots of of only get one run. That's how bad they suck.


TT


----------



## ShredLife

timmy, post your paypal acct link or a gofundme page so that those who don't want to/can't buy a board can still kick you a few bones...

edit: [email protected]


----------



## timmytard

Supra said:


> I was a member for a short time a while ago but unmembered myself because of the constant updates.
> Anyways, it's always neat to put two and two together. I have to admit, the profile name 'Timmytard' did not give me a good impression
> 
> 
> 
> So, back to board talk: what do you mean the Dupraz is a gimmick. Didn't you write in some powder board thread that you thought it was great. I just picked up a powder snake so your comments on the Dupraz made me interested.
> I have a feeling it might be like the Gentem Slasher I had: super nice board, but didn't fit my riding style


Maybe not a good impression:dunno: haha But they don't get more accurate:sad:

No Supra, 
I was just fuckin' whit chya.k:

Like it said "the handful I wouldn't mind keepin'" 
That Dupraz probably wasn't going to hit the block.
Not unless the alternative was, making a house _out _of boards:eusa_clap:

Besides some of the obvious ones, the Dupraz got a lot of messages.

The Dupraz fuckin' slays it all. Hands down. Period.
I've ridden a few boards in my 26 years, honest

Ole Sergio, has been around the block. The Gems might have come out before Dupraz? I don't know to be honest with ya?

But Sergio was the shaper for HOT snowboards in the 80's & they look just like the Dupraz of today.

So, there's no wonder why people rave about the Gems.
They are versions of the Dupraz.

I'd have to say you either didn't have the right specs on your Slasher or
You might think about changin' your ridin' style?
Cause it ain't the stick.:dunno:



TT


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> That is a sweet looking collection of boards! I counted an even 70 in the first pic. I knew you did the whole TT's sweet CL finds thing for ppl. Guess I didn't realize just how truly passionate you were for finding (...or hoarding,) boards!  :thumbsup:
> 
> You really must be a master of the "Google-Fu!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...if ^_this_^ is you? I sincerely hope your generosity, and help to forum members here and in other places has "come back around" to help you with your situation! It would be nice to see some good Karma at work!


There were a few that didn't make it into the pics, maybe 4 that were hidden in my house.:dizzy:

Magical Craigslist Powersk:

I get my kicks when I hook someone up with their old sticks, especially if it was their pro model & they don't have one.

That shit gives me a hard on.

Chomps you have no idea:yahoo::bowdown:

I'm big on Karma & I do what I can for everybody. Hasn't always been the case. Maybe that's why I try a little harder now? Don't know?

This whole thing exploded so fast. I never asked for it to happen, I just needed to unload in a hurry.

Before I could bring all the boards back in the house, I had 100 messages.
I didn't know what the fuck was going on at first.
One of my closer buddies on there had sent me like 30 messages saying "should I" "I'm just gonna anyway" shit along those lines.
My first messages back to him was "whatever it is, do it, it sounds important"

Within the first few hours people had sent me almost $2000 bucks.mg:
Then it snowballed, the Whitelines guy asked if he could put up & a few others.

Over the first weekend I had over 1000 emails.

Then, I got the mind blowing part. Had to read this a few times before I believed it.

Jeff Pensiero, CEO of Baldface messaged me. (he's in the group)
He offered me a spot to go up there in Dec, for 4 days @ the annual swap meet.

This is not your regular swap meet, this one comes with the "pros" of the decks we're all tradin'. Not all of them obviously.

On top of that he offered up a spot to get raffled off, with the money going right into my bank account. He will be getting an enormous heartfelt hug, let me tell ya. 

He sent me this link, accompanied by this caption "This will be you"
This is a dream come true.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICfo9XXOxWo



TT


----------



## chomps1211

That's awesome man! Im really stoked it sounds like it'll work out for you. 

I was homeless and living out of my car in SoCal for about a year and a half back in the early 80's. It definitely sucked. ...and that was at least a year round warm climate with showers at every beach! :laugh: Glad to hear you will likely not be facing that prospect!! :thumbsup:



...although worse case? It _does_ look like you could rig yourself one hell of a shack outta all those boards! lol! (It'd be a pretty cool looking shack too at that!) :eusa_clap:


----------



## andrewdod

Wow, TT thats a hell of a collection... im sad to see it have to go... if it was last month i might have picked one up... all of my funds have since gone elsewhere.


----------



## speedjason

timmytard said:


> There were a few that didn't make it into the pics, maybe 4 that were hidden in my house.:dizzy:
> 
> Magical Craigslist Powersk:
> 
> I get my kicks when I hook someone up with their old sticks, especially if it was their pro model & they don't have one.
> 
> That shit gives me a hard on.
> 
> Chomps you have no idea:yahoo::bowdown:
> 
> I'm big on Karma & I do what I can for everybody. Hasn't always been the case. Maybe that's why I try a little harder now? Don't know?
> 
> This whole thing exploded so fast. I never asked for it to happen, I just needed to unload in a hurry.
> 
> Before I could bring all the boards back in the house, I had 100 messages.
> I didn't know what the fuck was going on at first.
> One of my closer buddies on there had sent me like 30 messages saying "should I" "I'm just gonna anyway" shit along those lines.
> My first messages back to him was "whatever it is, do it, it sounds important"
> 
> Within the first few hours people had sent me almost $2000 bucks.mg:
> Then it snowballed, the Whitelines guy asked if he could put up & a few others.
> 
> Over the first weekend I had over 1000 emails.
> 
> Then, I got the mind blowing part. Had to read this a few times before I believed it.
> 
> Jeff Pensiero, CEO of Baldface messaged me. (he's in the group)
> He offered me a spot to go up there in Dec, for 4 days @ the annual swap meet.
> 
> This is not your regular swap meet, this one comes with the "pros" of the decks we're all tradin'. Not all of them obviously.
> 
> On top of that he offered up a spot to get raffled off, with the money going right into my bank account. He will be getting an enormous heartfelt hug, let me tell ya.
> 
> He sent me this link, accompanied by this caption "This will be you"
> This is a dream come true.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICfo9XXOxWo
> 
> 
> 
> TT


thats great news.


----------



## Ocho

timmytard said:


> Some of those weird lookin' ones are my favorite too ride.
> 
> TT


Nice collection, TT. 

Saw the Hooger Booger in the close up there...how did you find that to ride? 

Still kicking myself for not swiping the one that sat in my house for a couple seasons and taking it out for a day or two when I was a kid. But the person riding it then was a complete bitch, so.


----------

